# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  How to adequately hang kayaks from a thin metal shed

## DaleBlack

Hi i have a thin metal garden shed that was existing when i bought the place. 
Some images     
The Kayaks are 25kg each and there is 2. 
I was thinking of using the Sea to Summit Aqua Racks    
The inside of the shed is just a series of bunnings square concrete slabs   
but the actual metal sheets appear to touch down on a series of brown paving bricks laid around the edge of the square concrete slabs see below
Inside shot   
Outside image   
I was thinking of obtaining some patio tube RHS  *Option 1* 
in 100*50 by 2.0mm and shoe horning it between the shed and the hardscaping strip already installed (in image immediately above) , the height of walls is 1800mm so I would sink at least 600mm into the ground with min 20mpa concrete.
Then simply bolt the the above aqua racks to these. 
Cons: i can break away that brown brick you see but it might be impossible in such a small space to scrape down to 600mm due to that existing hardscaping (see also the first two images)  *Option 2* 
As it may be too hard to sink a pole on the outside,  
A
i could use the same size pole but have a plate 300*300? welded to the bottom and dynabolt that into the concrete square slabs
B
Repeat on the outside, without digging down and without the plate - bolt through to the inside pole
C
install aquaracks to the outside poles 
Cons: the plate dynabolted into the no more than 50mm thick concrete slabs isn't very stable and quite possibly with the 50kg of kayaks hanging off the outside arms and maybe a little person trying to climb up the racks will see the whole lot rip out and crash down  *Option 3*
find somewhere else 
It best suits the house to place them here but not if its unsafe 
Any advice?

----------


## Moondog55

Screw or glue a timber to the roof on the inside, support it with a timber at each end sitting on some plastic damp course? Naturally you need a pair of these

----------


## DaleBlack

on a second check the 100mm is too wide, but 75*50 by 2.0 or 3.0 should fit.  
Its just if you look at the last image above, Moondog do you think you could somehow dig down 600mm with only that small gap to work with?   

> Screw or glue a timber to the roof on the inside, support it with a  timber at each end sitting on some plastic damp course? Naturally you  need a pair of these

  Yes some sort of timber frame in behind the sheet might work, though I think if its just on that one side it still wont be strong enough, I d have to support it by running timber down the sides of the shed as well.

----------


## mangrovejack

Not sure how much weight a shed wall can hold, but my old shed included two sets of shelves that hung from the tops of the walls and I loaded those up with a fair amount of power tools etc without issue.  Not sure if it could hold 50kg though, but would have been pretty close to it. 
They looked similar to this (but without the wood, they had metal shelves):

----------


## Moondog55

> on a second check the 100mm is too wide, but 75*50 by 2.0 or 3.0 should fit.  
> Yes some sort of timber frame in behind the sheet might work, though I think if its just on that one side it still wont be strong enough, I d have to support it by running timber down the sides of the shed as well.

  Yes Uprights on both side walls with the roof beam running between them, better stronger than weaker but in this instance 90*45 is what I would use for all the pieces, 6 timbers in all

----------


## DaleBlack

> Yes Uprights on both side walls with the roof beam running between them, better stronger than weaker but in this instance 90*45 is what I would use for all the pieces, 6 timbers in all

   
Hi Moondog, i took it as just 3 pieces, if this is a side on view on the one wall.    

> Not sure how much weight a shed wall can hold, but my old shed included  two sets of shelves that hung from the tops of the walls and I loaded  those up with a fair amount of power tools etc without issue.  Not sure  if it could hold 50kg though, but would have been pretty close to it. 
> They looked similar to this (but without the wood, they had metal shelves):

  mangrovejack, cheers for the image,  in my case if you look at the OP the kayaks are held out from the wall a fair amount too, so that would worsen the situation beyond even just the 50kg weight

----------


## DaleBlack

Back on my metal post idea, dug in on the outside of the shed,    
Its just if you look at the image above, which is only about 60mm  x 90mm. 
Do you think you  could somehow dig down 600mm with only that small gap to work with? 
maybe using this Auger Bit   
the 2inch one, they also have a 600mm long bit but its 3inches. 
Edit  
maybe something like this

----------


## Moondog55

Like that but twice; one for each end of the 'yak. I used to use 50mm webbing on QR clips to hold mine, clips salvaged from old kiddie seats being super strong. If you use the timber a simple screw eye and clips works well, a pair screw eyes for each 'yak tho to spread the load. 50mm seatbelt webbing is good to 1400kg in most spec's

----------


## r3nov8or

Starting at the ground...
Two milk crates
Old towels
Kayak 1
Old towels
Kayak 2

----------


## r3nov8or

An old ladder at each end.
Place  kayaks on rungs, on old towels

----------


## Marc

My two Kayak hang from the first floor joists. Have two U shaped loops from thick rope and I just slide them in there, one side first then the other. The same system could be used in a aluminium shed if you can fit two 90x45 from one wall to the other against the roof. You can screw whatever you want against them.

----------


## Optimus

analysis paralysis

----------

